

Ask HN:What does your bash_profile look like? - chromedude

I just accidentally deleted my bash_profile file which contained most of the custom colors, shortcuts etc. I would love to see what other people's bash_profile looks like so maybe I could try a new color scheme and some new shortcuts.
======
stevekemp
My actual~/.bash_profile file is very minimal, it just sources each file in
~/.bash/ in turn.

You can see the organized contents of that directory here:

<https://github.com/skx/dotfiles/tree/master/.bash/>

~~~
jeff303
Thanks, your "x" function looks useful. May I ask about the organization? Why
the NN- prefix for filenames? Some type of standard I'm not aware of?

~~~
pledg
When the contents of .bash are sourced it will be done in filename order. Some
files might rely on others being sourced first. So using the numeric prefix
allows controlling the order while still having meaningful names.

